# FreeBSD wget not as linux wget



## da1 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello fellas,

I have 2 domains with freedns.afraid.org and up to now I was using inadyn. For several days inadyn refuses to update my ip. Therefore, I am looking for an alternative.

After browsing the website (freends.afraid.org) I stumbled upon a section which presents several IP update clients and most of the use plain old wget to do the job. 

The problem is that wget in FreeBSD does not behave like wget in linux.

ex:
for updating the IP of a domain, one needs to wget a link

```
wget http://freedns.afraid.org/dynamic/update.php?fsfskljfvnsjklfbksjbvksjbv==
```
under linux I get:

```
[da1@localhost ~]$ wget http://freedns.afraid.org/dynamic/update.php?fsfskljfvnsjklfbksjbvksjbv==
--01:32:03--  http://freedns.afraid.org/dynamic/update.php?fsfskljfvnsjklfbksjbvksjbv==
Resolving freedns.afraid.org... 67.19.72.205
Connecting to freedns.afraid.org|67.19.72.205|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: unspecified [text/plain]
Saving to: `update.php?fsfskljfvnsjklfbksjbvksjbv=='

    [ <=>         ] 63          --.-K/s   in 0s

01:32:19 (6.68 MB/s) - `update.php?fsfskljfvnsjklfbksjbvksjbv==' saved [63]
```
but under a 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD machine, I get:

```
[root@mainserver ~]# wget http://freedns.afraid.org/dynamic/update.php?fsfskljfvnsjklfbksjbvksjbv==
wget: No match.
```
which is really annoying and frustrating.

I read the man for both wgets and noticed that they appear to be a like.

Am I missing something ?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 9, 2010)

The URL has shell pattern matching characters, so single-quote it.


----------



## da1 (Oct 9, 2010)

Darn, that was it.

Thx a lot wblock.


----------



## Dereckson (Oct 10, 2010)

By the way, there is no FreeBSD wget nor linux wget.

There is a unique sofware, GNU Wget, the same code for both.


----------



## anomie (Oct 13, 2010)

That's right. And an alternative to ftp/wget that's already in the base system, of course, is fetch(1).


----------



## da1 (Oct 13, 2010)

I know about fetch, I am using it. But for that link above, it was spitting out the same error like wget (more or less). Anyway, enclosing it in single quotes fixes the problem and the final solution (a script) is using fetch and not wget.

@Dereckson, I know there is no linux/FreeBSD version (that's why it was weird it worked on a linux distro and not in FreeBSD) but I just didn't know how to entitle the thread.

Like I said, fixed.

Thx for all your help and comments.


----------



## Alt (Oct 13, 2010)

It was just shell issues


----------

